# At a loss on what to do...



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

So in my head I had this awesome vision - my first working line GSD, becoming involved in IPO, and seeing my favourite breed work in a sport make specifically for them. And, long story short, my local club just informed me that my chances are joining are pretty low because of the number of members they have. They want to focus on those who plan to compete in Nationals or Worlds, which is far. Just sucks for the newbies like myself. 

Unfortunately my city has very limited opportunities for dogs, and long story short I'm at a loss on what to do. And that IPO club is the only one within a 6 hour radius, so I don't have the opportunity to go elsewhere. 

I'm at a loss on what I should start looking to now that I have this working line pup with great sport potential and yet low chances of being able to show it. I'm thinking when her plates have closed we can look into agility, and perhaps for now we can just focus on being rockstars in obedience and possibly scent work. There's also a possibility of doing some herding work. Any other suggestions for me to look into?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Work with trainers and helpers privately. You don't need to be affiliated to train.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

If you get into nose work (scent oriented be it trailing, tracking, or now work for oils) you will most likely be addicted... Probably true for agility and herding, but you can do nose work stuff now before growth plates close without worry.. I agree with Jax, go look for a trainer, ya don't need a club, although it makes it easier...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know if this is feasible for you but how would they take to you offering to volunteer. This way, even though your dog isn't with you, you will learn a lot plus you will make connections with trainers and sports minded people. 

I suggest this because I have learned that no isn't always set in stone or forever. Personal experience, the first time I called the local slauterhouse looking for the parts that are often discarded, the person said no. I called again a month or so later and that person said sure come down. Same thing happened with a building/parking lot where I work on our NW skills, I got a yes for the lot but no for the building. Different day, asked another person (happened to be the manager) for use of the big garage just for that time, and got a yes.

have fun as you look into it all as it is one heck of an educational journey.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Great advice to find a trainer... there may be other networks that you just haven't found yet.

Also....

Just my opinion, but why not try any and all "Intro to Whatever" classes that interest you. 8 weeks of puppy agility? Intro to Nosework? Herding clinic? Dock diving weekend? Go for it. One of the awesome things about this breed is versatility. You never know what you'll stumble across and really enjoy. That was more or less my approach when I was getting into dog sports.... Even the things that I never pursued beyond basic puppy foundation taught me something about my dog (and myself).


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I am having a blast with my dog doing AKC tracking, Rally, and dock diving. Next year plan to quit rally and try regular obedience.

This is just me but if I went anywhere as a newcomer and they said sorry you can't train here because we only have time for our national champions...well...I wouldn't be too impressed. Those national competitors had to start somewhere sometime. 

There are some things I don't love about the kennel clubs and tracking clubs we are a member of, but they hold beginners clinics every year and really try to help new people get started in the sport.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I started training Babs and Jenna, I met a lady who was pretty well-known in the area as a breeder. We exchanged pleasentries, where I got my dog from, who they were related to, and then nothing. I think it took 2 years for me to actually talk to the lady again. 

She was a serious dog-person. I was a newbie. And this lady probably saw a lot of wanna-be breeders come and go. She had a goal of getting all the dogs in her kennel a title. I was titling my dogs. We started to go to shows together, and she invited me to join a GSD club. We went out after classes for coffee or burgers, whatever. In another two years, we were doing business together.

I don't know how IPO tends to be. Whether people need to realize that you are serious before they waste time on you or not. But you keep working your dogs, keep doing something in whatever venue. Train however you can. Don't limit yourself to not competing. You may surprise yourself. Maybe by the time they figure out that you have what it takes, you will find out that you can get where you want to go without them. Hard to say.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Work with trainers and helpers privately. You don't need to be affiliated to train.



This is what I do, mainly because the club does not teach obedience or tracking. You have to learn that on your own. So I switch off between club training days and privates. While I do train at the club, I am not a member.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't be too quick to give up on what you want. A club is mostly people spending time together, not just training time like in a class type setting. The drop out rate is probably close to 80%, so its natural for people to kind of take a wait and see approach with someone new. They're going to want to see how much you're willing to put into it, before they start giving their time to you. There's also nothing saying you can't be national level, even with your first dog. It happens.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Lots of great advice everyone, thanks. Yes, we'll be trying what we can when we can. It's pretty limited in my city. I did try to look into trainers, specifically those who are well versed with German shepherds and in the sport. Unfortunately it's only people who are in the club to begin with, and they don't do one-on-one training from what I can see. If I can't get in any time soon, I'll ask them if it's possible to do something along those lines at a reasonable training fee. Currently there's only two helpers available from the club (and in the city, really), so hopefully one of them would be willing to take the extra dollar to do some one on one. 

I'm definitely allowed to go watch and learn as much as I'd like, which is awesome and what I have been doing. I just can't work my dog with them for now. It'll make the learning curve a bit steeper, but it's still a great resource regardless.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

See if you can meet up with individual club members for things like tracking and OB. Also, ask about private helper work, you can often pay for a helper, to get yourself started. Then show up to the club, and show off your rockstar OB, and you'll get more people interested in talking with you. 

I met someone who lived very remotely, and trained their dog to IPO I and II with next to no outside helper work. 

I believe there is a nice IPO seminar coming to Montreal soon, try to make it out to a few seminars and start networking.


----------

